# Lil Kahuna Rig Report 19-20



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Made a decision late morning on the 19th to head out and try for some fall YFT action. Got a late start and left the dock around 10PM on the 19th. Headed straight for Ram Powell. Tons of BFT at Ram. Made a decision to leave Ram around 3AM and head over to Horn Mountain. Got to horn around 3:30AM and starting jigging and popping. BFT everywhere. Put up the poppers and started chunking. Immediately hook up on YFT. We end up catching six yellowfins in the 30lb range with one around 60LB. Last tuna to hit a chunk was a good one. Randy was on the rod and this was his first YFT. Started the fight in pitch blackness and ended Sun up. Randy fought the fish for an hour. I'm fishing 50lb main line with no leader so we have to be gentle. Randy does a great job at the fish shows itself. After one missed galf shot by yourself truly (shit I"m getting rusty) I make it happen. After a few choice words we have a 100lb tuna on the deck. Tried to get the chunk train rolling again but no takers in the daylight. Next break out the kite and drag some mullet along the surface. Thought for sure we get a strike but nothing, nada. 

Left around 10AM and made the 96nm treck back home. Ended up with 7 YFT and untold numbers of BFT. 

Sorry for the brief report but no sleep and nearly drunken state my vocab and grammer is limited. 

Enjoy the pics. 










Let the games begin.










This be the bigun. 










Little bit of blood on the decks never hurts...










Our two largest fish of the day.

Lil Kahuna, out.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good deal guys! saw the :hotsun on that fight...congrats to randy on a first...gotta do that some day for sure...glad ya'll got em' and thanks for posting and the pics...now get some sleep...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice work keith


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

wow , what a catch, somedayi hopeto go and catch one of them , nice report:clap


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

As usual.....nice job tuna slayers!!!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

As usual GREAT JOB on the Tuna .


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome! great report! will the bite still be good at xmas? plan on taking son inlaw out!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, way to guys, and great pics, that has to be just too much fun hooking into something that powerful. Congrats, can you say Wasabi:hungry


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Saw about fifty blackfin take to the air around 8:00am close to the rig likley a blue feeding, we had the kite out about 75 yards away from the activity, but no takers...talk about anticipation. YFT tonight..


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job on the tuna guys!:clap After reading your report I'm starting to itch again. Was the rig north (around 8 mile) still there near the Horn? Last time I was out there, I keep thinking that someone should try it. I'm hoping for a good weather window.

Jeff


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Jeff,

Yes that rig is still there. I thought the same thing. Is that rig deepwater nautilis?

KJ


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You guys are killing me, I'm dying to go!

Good job


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I think they are adding another well to the Horn Mtn host!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Keith -



Thanks for the call - I will get out you when I get back. All in all I did the right thing as Z-man came in 9th in state X Country and Navarre 10th in State.... But... Bustin' them YFT is a sicknesss and I DO NOT want a cure. Looking to get some saltwater therapy in 30 days or so! Keep those great reports going - it's going to be a long winter.



:bowdown

Stressless


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job fellas! Good to see somebody is getting out there! It seems the bow, spring lines and stern lines are permantly attached to the Cabo! LoL oke


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

great report. what kind of boat are you guys running?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

27 World Cat SFw/225 Hondas.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

> *TCAT (11/21/2008)*Jeff,
> 
> Yes that rig is still there. I thought the same thing. Is that rig deepwater nautilis?
> 
> KJ




Yep, deepwater Nautilis.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sure it's not Transocean Mariannas??? Enclosed superstructure??? Yeller legs???


----------

